# Cited for re roofing without permits



## Jquest

As I was not aware of the law, my property has been cited for re roofing without an permit. I was redoing my roof last week and the city drove by and took pictures of my unfinished roof. A few days later, I received a courtesy warning notice with the following statement.

The city requests your cooperation in resolving the violated code section by correcting and/or repairing following listed items:

*Code Section: *
RMC 15.04.010 - A Bldg Title 26 Sec 106.1- Construction at residence
RMC 10.04.010 - A Section 106.1 - Investigation Permit: Investigation permit is required for all work performed at property.


*Recommended Corrective Action:*
"Please obtain all required permit from City Hall. Attention Building and Safety Department. Permit required for re roof."

"This notice serves as a courtesy warning notice. Failure to comply within the below indicated date may result in a administrative or notice to appear citation. Reoccurring violations may result in an administrative citation without a courtesy warning."


The next day, I went to the city hall to pay for the $400 permit and schedule an inspection for Friday. The clerk also told me the notice letter did not state anything about a penalty, but I should expect to pay a fine which is double. My question is, what are my expectancy of the inspection? Will they simply just inspect the work done on my roof and request to make corrective actions, or will they request to demolish the work and start over?  What can I do to rectify this situation and hope for the best? This is taking place in Los Angeles/SGV. All of your inputs will highly be appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## mark handler

Depending on the Inspector and what has been covered, he/she may require nothing, may require exposing a portion of what has been done to see that it is installed correctly, and yes, he/she may require you to demolish the work and start over if what is install does not meet code. 
I assume this is Rosemead.....


----------



## ICE

It sounds a bit heavy handed.  What type of roofing material?  Was a previous roof/s torn off?  Was sheathing installed?  Is this your first run in with the building dept?

Fines are almost always waived and if the permit was issued without a fine I doubt there will be an effort to collect it now.  The inspector may ask to see sheathing in a few places.  Some cities collect a fee and then let the contractor self certify the inspections. 

Get the smoke and carbon alarms installed before the inspector shows up.  Then wait to see what happens.


----------



## Jquest

mark handler said:


> Depending on the Inspector and what has been covered, he/she may require nothing, may require exposing a portion of what has been done to see that it is installed correctly, and yes, he/she may require you to demolish the work and start over if what is install does not meet code.
> I assume this is Rosemead.....



Thanks for your input and wow yes. How'd you figure that out?


----------



## ICE

Jquest said:


> Thanks for your input and wow yes. How'd you figure that out?



LoL......heavy handed?


----------



## ICE

By the way everybody, I heard that Rosemead is searching for a new Building Official.


----------



## Jquest

ICE said:


> It sounds a bit heavy handed.  What type of roofing material?  Was a previous roof/s torn off?  Was sheathing installed?  Is this your first run in with the building dept?
> 
> Fines are almost always waived and if the permit was issued without a fine I doubt there will be an effort to collect it now.  The inspector may ask to see sheathing in a few places.  Some cities collect a fee and then let the contractor self certify the inspections.
> 
> Get the smoke and carbon alarms installed before the inspector shows up.  Then wait to see what happens.



To be honest, I have complete 0 knowledge when it comes to construction. It was my uncle that did the work. Why install a smoke and carbon alarm?


----------



## mtlogcabin

$400.00 for a re-roof permit is highway robbery IMHO

We do not even get re-roof permits for single family homes unless they have to replace damaged/deteriorated sheathing


----------



## Jquest

ICE said:


> Is this your first run in with the building dept?



This is our second run with the bldg dept. We bought the house with the garage already converted. A couple years later, they found out and we had to demo it back to its original state. A garage. Another mention, this notice also had another column stating inspection of the garage since we were probably red flagged. I'm not too worried about that because its been a garage now.


----------



## cda

Jquest said:


> Thanks for your input and wow yes. How'd you figure that out?




Welcome

We have ways of finding stuff out!!!


----------



## cda

Jquest said:


> This is our second run with the bldg dept. We bought the house with the garage already converted. A couple years later, they found out and we had to demo it back to its original state. A garage. Another mention, this notice also had another column stating inspection of the garage since we were probably red flagged. I'm not too worried about that because its been a garage now.




You need a permit for almost everything you do at your castle

Just a matter of getting caught or not

If they fine you
Might as well fight it, unless you want to just pay it


----------



## Jquest

Guess that's a goodbye to my beautiful patio as well. Bummer


----------



## cda

cda said:


> Welcome
> 
> We have ways of finding stuff out!!!




Oh and clean up your backyard


----------



## ICE

cda said:


> Oh and clean up your backyard


Back yard is off the table.  If it can't be seen from the street, it's not a violation.....well it might be a pizza oven and that's a violation.


----------



## ICE

Jquest said:


> To be honest, I have complete 0 knowledge when it comes to construction. It was my uncle that did the work. Why install a smoke and carbon alarm?


State law....of course Rosemead may have a different way of looking at it.


----------



## ICE

Jquest said:


> Guess that's a goodbye to my beautiful patio as well. Bummer


A bootlegged patio...... cover or no cover?  No cover is usually no foul.  Bootleg covered patio can be more expense than it’s worth.  Planning dept approval, permit, possible plans and engineering...it adds up .......some cities will even ask for a soils report. Oh and then there’s the fine.


----------



## steveray

mtlogcabin said:


> $400.00 for a re-roof permit is highway robbery IMHO
> 
> We do not even get re-roof permits for single family homes unless they have to replace damaged/deteriorated sheathing



I wish we didn't have to sign off on roofs....I would gladly give up whatever fees to not have that liability....


----------



## cda

My calif Mom is having an existing house roofed

No Permit if she puts shingle on shingle


$ 425 permit if the existing shingles are removed and replaced


----------



## ADAguy

If she goes to sell it a sharp home inspector will ask if the reroof was permitted, we have disclosure laws in CA. If she passes on it may become a liability for her heirs.


----------



## tmurray

mtlogcabin said:


> We do not even get re-roof permits for single family homes unless they have to replace damaged/deteriorated sheathing



We don't require one either. One would wonder why the land of no rain requires a permit on a re-roof when the people who get rain, snow, and ice don't...


----------



## steveray

ADAguy said:


> If she goes to sell it a sharp home inspector will ask if the reroof was permitted, we have disclosure laws in CA. If she passes on it may become a liability for her heirs.



If a permit is not legally required, can't see how that would bite her....


----------



## ADAguy

Work exceeds $500, permit required.


----------

